
How Python Makes Working with Data More Difficult in the Long Run - ingve
https://jeffknupp.com/blog/2016/11/13/how-python-makes-working-with-data-more-difficult-in-the-long-run/
======
HelloNurse
Writing or modifying either program, the explicit Go one and the automagical
Python one, requires reading and understanding exactly the same amount of etcd
documentation: both programs are going to perform the same computations with
the same parts of the JSON structure.

If etcd changes its file format or API, both programs break in the exact same
way. Fixing the Go program requires adjusting boilerplate code that the Python
program doesn't have, but it's unlikely to be difficult.

Comments and names in the Go example summarize etcd documentation and API for
no good reason, creating significant ambiguity and an unnecessary maintenance
burden. The only point of authority is etcd documentation, not client code.

The "uh" programmer in the example is a strawman and an idiot. Remotely
professional real people read documentation instead of guessing or making
assumptions; no significant skills are required.

------
collyw
> Python's dynamic type system means that, in most cases, you don't have to
> enumerate the complete set of fields, types, and value constraints that
> define the data as it moves through your system. You can just jam it all in
> a dict! Heterogeneous values FTW!

Then he goes on to complain about working with the data in this way.

I don't usually the problems he complains about,because I usually put my data
in a relational database essentially "enumerating the complex set of fields"
before working with it.

